# Dried Malt Extract usage



## redderthebetter (Jan 9, 2007)

Tonight I was going through my little purple recipe book and noticed a few recipes called for Light Dried Malt extract. I'm familiar with DME in beer kits, but am curious what it brings to a wine. Does anyone have any experience with DME ? What quantities would you use in recipes?


Thanks.


----------



## masta (Jan 9, 2007)

I remember Waldo making a Blackberry Port and using 1/2 cup of Light DME for a gallon batch. The DME will add some body to the wine since it isn't completely fermentable and at a low amount not sure it will anything to the taste.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jan 10, 2007)

I have been experimenting with adding extra light dry malt extract to
several fruit wines and so far have been very pleased with the bit of
extra body it adds. We did a strawberry (20lb) in 5 gallons with 3 lbs
of ELDME with a little oak too and it was the best of our strawberries.
Its now a regular additoin to our fruit wines. Anything other than the
ELDME can add a beer flavor to your wine which you dont want.



Crackedcork


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 10, 2007)

I know Jack Keller calls for light dry malt extract (or barley extract?) in some of his recipes. It adds body to what might otherwise be too light, even watery, wines.


I've also seen recipes that call for either DME or white grape concentrate to add extra body.


----------

